# C# Compiler



## Kosh (20. November 2002)

Ich suche den C# Compiler, gibts es denn irgendwo zum freien Download im Netz? Ich hab bei Microsft nämle bloß das Framework gefunden und das war mir mit 125MB zu viel. Lassen sich C# Programme nur noch mit diesem Framework erstellen oder langt ein einfacher Compiler zu. Wenn ja wo find ich diesen Compiler. 
Schon mal Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. November 2002)

Hoi,..

um das Framework wirst nicht drum rum kommen, da C# Programme nur auf einem PC mit dem .net Framework laufen..



> ...nur noch mit diesem...



ohne gings wohl noch nie 


mfg,
crazy-weasel


----------



## krypta (20. November 2002)

csc.exe

aber, wie schon erwaehnt, ohne das framework wirds der compiler schwer haben


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. November 2002)

http://www.icsharpcode.net


----------



## Kosh (20. November 2002)

aha weiß Bescheid, Danke!!!


----------

